# Brute Force wiring issue - no ignition spark



## jmc157

Not getting any spark on my brute on either plug. I replaced front and rear buss connectors with wire nuts but did not help. My front buss connector had all red wires instead of black that most posts talk about so not sure why. But what are my other areas to check? Every once in a while when I try it, it will run for a few seconds and shut off and not start again. This is very rare though. Could it be a cdi ground issue?

My brute is either an 06 or 07, not sure but it is carbureted.


----------



## jmc157

I meant to mention my no spark seems to be because my coils don't seem to be getting voltage. Is there a way to test coils? And I read about a rollover switch in another thread. I haven't rolled mine or even came close but could it still be it? And where is the switch located?


----------



## wjpelka

*It's under the seat...*

Under the seat, all the way at the rear, the center relay. Unplug it and look at connections. Shake it, plug it in and try it again.

There should be a label on the frame on the left side near where the hitch ball would go. That is where the date of manufacture should be.


----------



## Sallzy

Wouldn't the roll over solenoid do this also? Might want to check there too.


----------



## jmc157

The rollover switch was apparently the biggest issue. After resetting it the brute fires up and runs. It still stumbles a little at idle so it may have another spark issue on a single cylinder. I am going to drive it a little to see if it clears up. My other issue now is that after fixing the buss connectors my starter switch isn't working and I'm having to jump the solenoid. Which buss connector would cause this, front or rear? I will recheck all the wires for connection.

Mine is an 06. Is it normal for the front buss connector to have red and brown wires? Most write ups say they are black on the front connector.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jmc157

I checked the connections that I wire nutted and all seem to be touching and tight. I am getting 12v to the battery side of the solenoid. I'm getting no voltage from the 2 wire connector that sends power from the switch. So where do I go? Checked all the connections under the seat to be tight and checked the fuses.


----------



## Sallzy

Have you downloaded the service manual from here yet? If not, I strongly suggest you spend the 9 bucks (or whatever it is now) to subscribe to MIMB and then you get any download ( your atv Being one of them) you want. Best money I ever spent. Once you get the manual, look up the electrical scamatics and trace the wire from the switch. Your pulling your brake lever in right? The brake switch has to be made in order for the starter switch to work. Without the scamatics, it's a crapload harder to trace the wires. Let us know what you find.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

Also, if you still don't think your getting a good enough spark, you can do the spark plug mod which elaminates the 5k resistor built into the plug wires so you get full juice to the plugs. It's supposed to be there for radio interference but who the heck runs a radio on a wheeler. Just a thought. 
By the way, once you stray to go down the rabbit hole of modding these brutes, there's no turning back and it never ends. Ask me how I know. I'm ripping out the front suspension to replace all the bushings in the control arms. Gotta love it.


----------



## jmc157

Brake lever to start? I have never had to squeeze the brake lever to start the brute... I will test it though.

I actually changed the wires with some spare automotive wires I had laying around. I think they were 7mm because the 8mm I had wouldn't fit in the coil. I just screwed them into the coil and seem to work lol.


----------



## Sallzy

For whatever reason, I have to pull my brake lever in order for the start switch to work. I just figured they were all like that.


----------



## jmc157

Tried the brake levers but no luck...


----------



## NMKawierider

Pull the fuse box, check all the connections under it one at a time.. Only the 05s and early 06s had buss connectors. Just for info-sake, here a vid on repairing the rear.

Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Bus connector fix 2005-2006 - YouTube


----------



## Sallzy

Correction on the brake lever. You only need to pull it if your in gear. I tend to leave mine in gear. Have you figured out why she won't start?


----------



## Brute 840

make sure fly wheel didn't slip it happens the fly wheel may not have been seated correct before and came loose and jumped forward,you will need new key way if it has


----------



## MxRacer527

Any luck so far with this? Mine seems to be having about the same problem but all of my wiring is pretty rough. Ordered a new wiring harness from the guy above me and will hopefully have it on this weekend. Maybe that alone will fix my problem.


----------



## Bigbrute86

I have a 2013 750 brute force special edition trying to figure out why I’m not getting any fire to my spark plugs any help would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Bigbrute86 said:


> I have a 2013 750 brute force special edition trying to figure out why I’m not getting any fire to my spark plugs any help would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!!!!


Check your kill switch, then the vehicle down switch, then the CPS or pulse coil, then finally check the coil voltages. If all check out per the manual, look to the ECU.


----------



## Johnson brian

wjpelka said:


> *It's under the seat...*
> 
> Under the seat, all the way at the rear, the center relay. Unplug it and look at connections. Shake it, plug it in and try it again.
> 
> There should be a label on the frame on the left side near where the hitch ball would go. That is where the date of manufacture should be.


----------



## Johnson brian

I have a 07 brute 750 and not getting spark to one of my plugs


----------



## Johnson brian

It’s got two new coils and new pulse coil and stator any help


----------



## Outdoorsallthetime

Johnson brian said:


> I have a 07 brute 750 and not getting spark to one of my plugs


Did you figure this out yet?


----------



## Dennis96brantley

Johnson brian said:


> I have a 07 brute 750 and not getting spark to one of my plugs


Hey did u ever figure it out I’m not getting spark to my front plug I moved the back coil pack to the front thinking it was it and still nothing I’m stumped


----------



## NMKawierider

Dennis96brantley said:


> Hey did u ever figure it out I’m not getting spark to my front plug I moved the back coil pack to the front thinking it was it and still nothing I’m stumped


Many times if the line voltage is too low, there is only enough to charge one coil. So if there is a battery or charging problem, fix that first.


----------



## rob5mins

hi all I've got a 2009 kvf750 brute force, I've got no spark at rear cylinder ive done all the checks and come to the conclusion its the eco does anyone have 1please number 21175-2054 thank you


----------

